
Sweet Home Alabama Played on Tesla Coils (2012) - basicplus2
http://www.openculture.com/2012/03/sweet_home_alabama_played_on_tesla_coils.html
======
userbinator
I suspect it's accompanied by some speakers too, because otherwise the sound
would be a lot "emptier" and less bassy.

Similar device:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_speaker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasma_speaker)

Also reminds me of this old video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9UO9tn4MpI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9UO9tn4MpI)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
You can pretty clearly hear the drum and synth parts playing in the
background, at least. I don't think they're trying to conceal it.

------
travis_brooks
In Portland there's Quarterworld Arcade that does a few musical Tesla coil
shows every week.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb6MyRPQRPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb6MyRPQRPM)

------
iwalton3
Direct Video Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbLshnfu0wY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbLshnfu0wY)

------
unknownkadath
In honor of Alabama's impending loss to LSU, I present ArcAttack! playing the
Imperial March on Tesla Coils and a human being.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OdubOdFS-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OdubOdFS-Y)

Also, Sharon Osbourne gets boo'd.

Saw these guys play at DragonCon a few years back, and it was the bomb. They
also played a bunch of chip-tunes through the coils, which seemed to work
extra well.

------
ridaj
I heard the band called "Arc Attack" do this about 10 years ago in Austin, TX.

The video is ok but listening to it in person, up close, is something else
entirely. The sound-generating surface is physically huge, so the sound fills
the space in a way that is hard to describe. If you're into the chiptune genre
to begin with... It's great.

Here is a video of Arc Attack:
[https://youtu.be/huuevMwp1wg](https://youtu.be/huuevMwp1wg)

IIRC the drum was played by a robotic drum kit and they had a dude in chain
mail dance in the middle.

------
briantakita
This is a good song for the Tesla Coil

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee5evlN8Bbs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee5evlN8Bbs)

------
egypturnash
Curiously reminiscent of the Moog Cookbook’s version.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vaThIiLlm8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vaThIiLlm8)

------
everdev
At Burning Man 2018 someone hooked up two massive Tesla coils to a keyboard
and you could see and hear the notes as electricity as you played them on the
keyboard. One of my favorite memories :)

------
sizzzzlerz
Do we live in a marvelous age or what?

